# (Advice?)One Shots Arrive Tomorrow :D



## volcom27101982 (16/5/20)

Im almost out of nic salts and CBD so Im gonna make my own juice. So amped!!!! Everything arrives on Monday.

4 different one shots
Premixed 70/30
Premixed 50/50
10 dropper bottles + syringes

Also just wana say Im so so so proud and grateful to be a vaper now since the lockdown.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (16/5/20)

@StompieZA
@Room Fogger
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (16/5/20)

Resistance said:


> @StompieZA
> @Room Fogger
> @M.Adhir


Wow you guys are so awesome for helping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Wow you guys are so awesome for helping.


Welcome to the forum bro.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Im almost out of nic salts and CBD so Im gonna make my own juice. So amped!!!! Everything arrives on Monday.
> 
> 4 different one shots
> Premixed 70/30
> ...



Hi. what is the question bro.
Mr @Room Fogger just gave us a thumbs up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (17/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Hi. what is the question bro.
> Mr @Room Fogger just gave us a thumbs up


I was wondering...if I mix a 70/30 and a 50/50 will the result be 60/40?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (17/5/20)

I don't like counting bro, I think it would be the same as before.
That's why I leave it to people that know better in this field.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> I was wondering...if I mix a 70/30 and a 50/50 will the result be 60/40?



Greetings from the other side. 

Technically (mathematically) if you're mixing a 70/30 VG/PG with a 60/40 VG/PG in equal parts, then you get a 65/35 ratio VG/PG output. This assumes your bases are properly mixed and evenly distributed.

Not sure why you would want to mix the bases though but I guess it could get one closer to getting 70/30 output liquids if that's the intention.

In your existing 70/30 premix (lets assume 100ml) if you add 10ml of oneshot that's PG based then you end up with 70ml of VG and 40ml of PG, 100ml total liquid with a VG/PG ratio of approx 63/37.

Using your 50/50 premix and assuming same one shot volume and total liquid output (110ml), you end up with a roughly 45/55 VG/PG Ratio liquid.

If you were to use your combination base (mixing the 50/50 and 70/30) and use 100ml of that with 10ml one shot, you should end up with 110ml of approximately 60/40 VG/PG ratio liquid

Assuming no VG or PG or salt nicotine is added in either case. Ratios will change based on addition of the nicotine as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (17/5/20)

Sorry for moving a little off topic but I have to get it off my chest  

I noticed since the lockdown alot of newbies are trying to mix there own juice but have no idea how to,it's very very simple if you just pointed in the right direction,a friend of mine did no research and ended up buying...
100ml VG
500ml PG
10ml nic bumper
Cap super sweet
Black ice
Bubblegum
Syringes

As his 1st purchase to mix his own eLiquid, absolutely no idea how to mix,after whatever concoction he mixed,he phoned me to ask why the juice is looking milky after 3days,it took me just 5mins the next day to show him how to mix proper juice using a scale and the correct ingredients.

Another trend I see with new mixers is that they think premix bases(VG n PG) are easier then using VG and PG separately,which in my opinion is not the case,I really do feel sorry for everyone who is trying to mix there own juice but have no idea how to...

Thanks for listening

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/5/20)

Maybe a suggestion for anyone new wanting to mix, a couple of pointers:

No, it’s not that difficult.
Read this primer on mixing from @RichJB before you do anything
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/
Now you can go find what you need to mix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (17/5/20)

Slick said:


> Sorry for moving a little off topic but I have to get it off my chest
> 
> I noticed since the lockdown alot of newbies are trying to mix there own juice but have no idea how to,it's very very simple if you just pointed in the right direction,a friend of mine did no research and ended up buying...
> 100ml VG
> ...


Dude thats exactly what I did...bought a premix base coz I thought itd be easier. Thats why Im so grateful for this platform. Im gonna be bugging you guys tons hope you dont mind lol. One thing Ive realised after doing research on my own is that this is actually a science. Thats why im so keen about vaping...even though I suck at science and math...now Ive got a vested interest to use my brain.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## volcom27101982 (17/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Maybe a suggestion for anyone new wanting to mix, a couple of pointers:
> 
> No, it’s not that difficult.
> Read this primer on mixing from @RichJB before you do anything
> ...


Youre a legend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/5/20)

One-shots are a good starting point. I like to call it DIY Lite. Very easy to do and almost guaranteed to get a good result.

You can then stay with one-shots or progress onto mixing other people's recipes or even your own concoctions. From a safety point of view, the only "danger" is mixing way too much nic.

Enjoy the experience @volcom27101982

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mstrauss003 (17/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Maybe a suggestion for anyone new wanting to mix, a couple of pointers:
> 
> No, it’s not that difficult.
> Read this primer on mixing from @RichJB before you do anything
> ...


I have read the primer and it helped me a lot. Only mixed on batch but it pointed me in the right direction!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kolakidd (17/5/20)

I mixed 4x 100ml for the first time yesterday. As I am also a total newb, so my experience may help or act as a base for others to add tips. Also, I'm sure there are a zillion posts like this, but just trying to be helpful.

I used a 70/30 premixed base, some one shot flavours, and a bit of Nic I had from a mate (I need more nicotine desperately, any pointers would be SUPER appreciated).
I used a very simple calculator on e-liquid-recipes (I can't post a link to it), you can print out the result, which you want to have on hand.
I also found this guys video to be super clear no bull. (I can't post links, but search: How To Mix & Make Your Own E Juice Liquid DIY VapeStation)
I only had a 10ml and 5ml syringe, The only hassles were counting out the 10ml's into the bottles with all the distractions in my house. Also the needle I have for the 5ml didn't have a large enough bore to suck up the nicotine, so I had to use a GLOVED finger as a stopper, drip the Nic into the 5ml syringe and then release it into the bottle... not ideal. I have put in an order for a few lab measuring instruments (Beakers, Glass Measuring stuff etc.)

I'm a maker, so I went over the top and 3D printed and built an Arduino controlled centrifuge... Seriously not necessary, I'm sure shaking the bottles works just as well!

Honestly, aside from losing count with the 10ml syringe, this was so easy, and the results are already really good with the one shots I got. We're close to the bone in terms of liquid, so my wife and I had to start vaping the first bottle! Considering I spend around R2,5k to R3,5k a month on liquid for my wife and I, I am probably going to stick to this method due to the cost savings.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/5/20)

The biggest mistake all new diy'ers make is buying syringes, flasks etc. and not just a scale.
With a scale you just use your juice bottle to mix everything in and shake it. Nothing to wash afterwards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/5/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> The biggest mistake all new diy'ers make is buying syringes, flasks etc. and not just a scale.
> With a scale you just use your juice bottle to mix everything in and shake it. Nothing to wash afterwards.


Agreed. Scales are by far the best thing for DIY.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kolakidd (17/5/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> The biggest mistake all new diy'ers make is buying syringes, flasks etc. and not just a scale.
> With a scale you just use your juice bottle to mix everything in and shake it. Nothing to wash afterwards.



Great tip, thanks! I have a lab scale I use to double check weights and balances for record players I repair. It's perfect, big, and accurate to 0.001g. For some reason my brain was wired into fluids and mms 

Out of interest, a magnetic stirrer is so easy to build, but what is the deal with heat? I can easily build one with a silicone heating pad I have that I can temperature control, but I saw a comment that heat was the enemy of nicotine (I thought it was sunlight). Is there any point?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Im almost out of nic salts and CBD so Im gonna make my own juice. So amped!!!! Everything arrives on Monday.
> 
> 4 different one shots
> Premixed 70/30
> ...



hi what mg nic do you vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/5/20)

kolakidd said:


> Great tip, thanks! I have a lab scale I use to double check weights and balances for record players I repair. It's perfect, big, and accurate to 0.001g. For some reason my brain was wired into fluids and mms
> 
> Out of interest, a magnetic stirrer is so easy to build, but what is the deal with heat? I can easily build one with a silicone heating pad I have that I can temperature control, but I saw a comment that heat was the enemy of nicotine (I thought it was sunlight). Is there any point?



No need for a stirrer. A quick shake is all you need. When I started I shaked the juice for 2min, but as time goes buy realized that a quick +-20-30sec shake is better and juice taste better

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Lawrence A (17/5/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> No need for a stirrer. A quick shake is all you need. When I started I shaked the juice for 2min, but as time goes buy realized that a quick +-20-30sec shake is better and juice taste better



Agree 100%.

Mix using a scale
Shake it for a bit (I'm also like 30 sec only - nothing over the top)
Let it sit in a cool/dark place until the required steep is over
Give it a shake
Vape it baby

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kolakidd (17/5/20)

Okay cool, thanks for the advice, it is really helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

kolakidd said:


> I mixed 4x 100ml for the first time yesterday. As I am also a total newb, so my experience may help or act as a base for others to add tips. Also, I'm sure there are a zillion posts like this, but just trying to be helpful.
> 
> I used a 70/30 premixed base, some one shot flavours, and a bit of Nic I had from a mate (I need more nicotine desperately, any pointers would be SUPER appreciated).
> I used a very simple calculator on e-liquid-recipes (I can't post a link to it), you can print out the result, which you want to have on hand.
> ...


Bro thank you so much for the encouragement. I have basically the same tools you do and Im gonna have to make do until I can buy a scale. I dont have any Nic which I think will simplify the process a bit. Keep in touch k? Ill let you know how it goes with my mixing. Im super amped!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> No need for a stirrer. A quick shake is all you need. When I started I shaked the juice for 2min, but as time goes buy realized that a quick +-20-30sec shake is better and juice taste better


Im making actual notes of all the advice you guys are giving. *fist bump*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

vicTor said:


> hi what mg nic do you vape


I had a 20mg (Element NW NS) that I gave half of to my ma and a 12mg (Element BN MTL) that's almost finished. Im hoping that's been enough time to ween me off Nic completely (considering the lockdown and also for personal reasons). Why do you ask?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> The biggest mistake all new diy'ers make is buying syringes, flasks etc. and not just a scale.
> With a scale you just use your juice bottle to mix everything in and shake it. Nothing to wash afterwards.


Defo gonna buy a scale when I can.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (18/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> I had a 20mg (Element NW NS) that I gave half of to my ma and a 12mg (Element BN MTL) that's almost finished. Im hoping that's been enough time to ween me off Nic completely (considering the lockdown and also for personal reasons). Why do you ask?



asked because you can't buy nicotine currently, so for me buying any inputs is useless without nic

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

vicTor said:


> asked because you can't buy nicotine currently, so for me buying any inputs is useless without nic


Bro this stupid lockdown. So arent you vaping at all now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (18/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Bro this stupid lockdown. So arent you vaping at all now?



...lol, I am vaping, like a boss

my point was, for those like me dependant on nic, the fact that one can order the rest of the inputs but not nic it's useless

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (19/5/20)

I note some guys are not keen on pre mix. I have found some calculators like this one https://e-liquid-recipes.com/create have a tick box for pre mix. Made my life much easier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> I was wondering...if I mix a 70/30 and a 50/50 will the result be 60/40?



Hi and welcome, 

Check out my whole thread of One Shot reviews and mixing guides in my signature below. 

So you would basically need to use 80/20 to get to 70/30 when using a premix PG/VG but 60/40 should still be fine but might cause some flooding issues depending on what RTA you use. But Flavour should be slightly increased as PG carries the flavor. 

I take it you are going to mix without nic or nicsalts?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (19/5/20)

vicTor said:


> ...lol, I am vaping, like a boss
> 
> my point was, for those like me dependant on nic, the fact that one can order the rest of the inputs but not nic it's useless


Ohhhhhhhhhh. I guess Ill relate better when my Nic runs out. Eek!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (19/5/20)

StompieZA said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> Check out my whole thread of One Shot reviews and mixing guides in my signature below.
> 
> ...


Wow. This will defo give me more confidence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ive been putting it off coz I wana do it right and Ive got Thursday off to dedicate the whole day to mixing. Ill give you a shout on Thursday for moral support?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (19/5/20)

StompieZA said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> Check out my whole thread of One Shot reviews and mixing guides in my signature below.
> 
> ...


Ps. Followed you on Insta  But make more YT video reviews!!! Grrrrrr. I reckon we need more local reviewers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (19/5/20)

StompieZA said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> Check out my whole thread of One Shot reviews and mixing guides in my signature below.
> 
> ...


Yeah Im mixing without Nic or Nicsalts which I think will simplify everything. Ill send you a DM to explain what I mean about the premixes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Yeah Im mixing without Nic or Nicsalts which I think will simplify everything. Ill send you a DM to explain what I mean about the premixes.



Stompie might be able to chime in here, but if you are mixing without nic, don’t mix all the one shots, or just mix a bit of each.
Nic has a certain effect in flavor, so some juices taste “flat” with no nic. Flavourworld is taking orders for nic already, so maybe buy it now and wait for L3 to get the delivery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (19/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Stompie might be able to chime in here, but if you are mixing without nic, don’t mix all the one shots, or just mix a bit of each.
> Nic has a certain effect in flavor, so some juices taste “flat” with no nic. Flavourworld is taking orders for nic already, so maybe buy it now and wait for L3 to get the delivery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah almost like eating food without salt, weird to explain but nic makes it taste better. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (19/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Ps. Followed you on Insta  But make more YT video reviews!!! Grrrrrr. I reckon we need more local reviewers?


Ahh thabks mate. Ive been inactive on insta this year.. So much other things going on.

I need to get a good stand then i will most probably move over to video reviews, been wanting to do this for some time now. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakes147 (20/5/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> The biggest mistake all new diy'ers make is buying syringes, flasks etc. and not just a scale.
> With a scale you just use your juice bottle to mix everything in and shake it. Nothing to wash afterwards.


The easiest way to mix is to use 50ml or 100ml bottles for your juice.

For my default 50ml 70/30 2% nic mix I do the following:

Nic is always 2.88g, zero scale
VG is always 44.1g, zero scale

Then because its a 50ml bottle, flavour is half the percentage in grams i.e.

4% flavour = 2g, zero scale
3% flavour = 1.5g, zero scale

Then top off the bottle with PG

That is it, takes about 5min to take out all my gear and mix a new juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (21/5/20)

vicTor said:


> ...lol, I am vaping, like a boss
> 
> my point was, for those like me dependant on nic, the fact that one can order the rest of the inputs but not nic it's useless



Your absolutely right, but I have a theory on that. Providing you'll add the NIC later.
Especially for high VG juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

